# Diet math



## biev (Jun 10, 2006)

How many of you actually do count your calories and sugars and fat intake? How does that work? Doesn't it drive you insane? I just saw a diet menu for 1000 calories, that actually said "don't deprive yourself that much too often or you'll get sick." I'm so very lost!


----------



## Aurora (Jun 10, 2006)

The first step to counting calories, sugars, fat, carbs, etc. is label awareness. Learn to read and understand the nutrition information on food labels. Learn what a portion size looks like. Here is a good site to begin your education:

http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/foodlab.html

There are lots of foods which do not have nutrition labels attached such as fresh fruit and vegetables. There are lots of great websites which provide nutrition information for all types of foods:

http://www.calorie-count.com/

http://www.dietfacts.com/

http://www.calorieking.com/

I like this site because it presents the food nutrition label in FDA label format which makes the process and information uniform.

Here are another sites which is an online resource for tracking your diet and exercise progress:

http://www.mypyramidtracker.gov/

http://www.myfooddiary.com/

http://www.ediets.com/index.cfm

The only way to learn is to learn to be aware of what you are eating and what the foods contain nutritionally.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't count my daily totals of everything I put in my mouth, no. But when I make a recipe with many high-fat ingredients I count how many calories and fat grams are in a portion so that I don't overdo it.


----------



## biev (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, the reason I'm interested is that I figured I'd use a diet menu planner to force myself to eat like a normal healthy person when I'm home alone, which is most of the time. If I know exactly what I need to eat that day, at least I won't end up eating a can of peaches or a bag of croutons for dinner... and I'm sure I'll feel healtier.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2006)

Once you get used to it, it becomes easy.  

First, you have to choose the correct amount of calories for your daily limit.  

Then, you have to accurately calculate the calories in what you eat.

Third, you can lose weight by limiting your intake and by burning more calories by increasing your activity levels (exercise).


----------



## amber (Jun 10, 2006)

Dont use diets!  Portion control and exercise works.  Dont deprive yourself of the foods you love, just use portion control and when you need a treat, just have it and exercise. Drink lots of water too. Diets dont work.  JMO


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Dont use diets! Portion control and exercise works. Dont deprive yourself of the foods you love, just use portion control and when you need a treat, just have it and exercise. Drink lots of water too. Diets dont work. JMO


I pretty much agree with you here Amber..I feel part of the problem is the D word alone..We all want to either lose weight or gain it, and eat for our health. But let the word diet creep in and bingo, our eyes glaze, we become dizzy from trying to count calories,sugars,carbs..It a constant look up this and that, how much, and  when, till you end up finding a food low in cals and you just eat that til your sick of it.  It takes all the life out of fixing and serving beautiful foods.I feel diets don't work simply because they say diet, say meal plan or meal menu and eat the foods you enjoy in controlled portions..You will get where you want to be, love the way you look and feel..Just don't say diet And yes, give yourself a free day and enjoy a burger and soda then the next day back to you new meal menu and a swim or walk around the block..Enjoy life, family and friends.Remember YOU are worth it.

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jun 10, 2006)

My husband isn't on a diet but wanted to lower the fat percentage in his body. He eats whole grains and lean meats. Lots of veggies. He loves cheese but has just lowered the amount he eats. Something else that has really helped him is eating 6 small meals instead of 3 big ones. You're more likely to overeat if your hungry. He's lost 10lbs and 5% body fat in the last month. He exerises like a madman but he did that before this healthier eating. And like kadesma suggested, my husband has a "cheat day" every Sunday. This is the day I make pastries and chocolate cake. Tomorrow we're having bacon wrapped steak and mashed potatoes with cheese & bacon bits. Yum!

I agree that smaller portions and exercise are the way to go. Find some kind of exercise you like and just go with it.


----------



## biev (Jun 11, 2006)

Um, if you've noticed, I didn't say I wanted to diet to lose weight. I'm only 124 lbs. I don't have a problem with eating too much, I have a problem with not wanting to eat. The diet will make me eat more, so don't tell me to eat smaller portions  When I'm alone, I have no motivation to make myself dinner, much less if I have to think of what to make on the spot. What I want is a premade menu for the days I'm alone. I'm not gonna suffer from the extra discipline, just the opposite!

So, if I'm gonna make myself a menu, I'd rather make it healthy. Hopefully I'll be more motivated to eat something that I know is good for me. These premade ones give me a place to start. If I don't like something, I'm not gonna eat it again. Besides, when my husband is home, we'll eat whatever we feel like eating. I like to spoil him on his days off


----------



## corazon (Jun 11, 2006)

I remember those photos of your wedding, I didn't think you needed to loose weight but I also thought I should keep my mouth shut. Sorry about the mixup biev, when someone mentions calories we all assume weight lose.

I understand what you're saying. When my husband is working I end up snacking on chips or having a bowl of cereal for dinner. Especially now that we have 2 kids, it's busy enough without any cooking. I promised myself that I would sit down and eat at least one healthy meal every day. So far so good. One meal doesn't seem like much but it's better than snacking all day. 

My husband didn't need or want to loose weight either, he just wanted a healthier lifestyle. Next time you decide to make spagetti, get whole wheat pasta, lean ground turkey, organic sauce (or better yet, make it yourself), pack it with fresh veggies and have a slice of whole wheat bread instead of garlic bread.

Another option is leftovers.  Every time you cook your husband dinner make enough to feed yourself the following night(s).


----------



## licia (Jun 11, 2006)

In our diabetic education class, we are told to count carbohydrates and that has become so much easier than anything we had done before.  We aren't on a low carb diet, but we do count. What has surprised me is how healthy and still tasty a meal can be. Everything is available, but wise choices are what makes the difference. Fats haven't been a problem since the only fried food we have is chicken and that isn't often.


----------



## biev (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha, I tried counting the calories in what I normally eat, and I'm really not that bad, but it made me realize how much of a difference it makes when you eat whole wheat stuff bread of pasta instead of bleached, light mayo or cream cheese instead of regular, use pam instead of cooking oil, 2% milk instead of whole and so on. I never realized.

Corazon, since you have to fix meals for your kids, doesn't that help you? I mean since it's already made, you can take the time to sit down with them and eat well, right? Or are they not at that age yet?


----------



## mish (Jun 14, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Once you get used to it, it becomes easy.
> 
> First, you have to choose the correct amount of calories for your daily limit.
> 
> ...


 
Well said!

Once, quite some time ago, I put myself on a 1200 calorie a day diet(?) to knock off a few pounds. Picked up a little calorie-counter booklet at the market checkout stand, and circled my fave foods. Foods were listed in catagories i.e. veggies, fruit, chicken etc., and planned meals accordingly. (I didn't exercise, because my lifestyle was active enough, and hey, I was in my 20s.) I made substitutions like, lite mayo - bout a tsp in a tuna salad, 1/2 tsp sugar sub in coffee, etc. My meals went something like this:

lunch - tuna, packed in water (very little or no mayo), tomatoes, lettuce
or half a cantaloupe with a scoop of cottage cheese, maybe a cracker or two.

Dinnner - grilled chicken breast (w lemon-pepper seasoning), steamed broc, baked potato - no butter - butter buds

Or grilled fish - salmon, a veggie (steamed - no butter - butter buds), salad or a potato. 

Snacks - fresh fruits

There were many foods to choose from in the booklet that I liked - as long as you stay at 1200 (my # of choice) calories a day. 1200, aint much - so you won't have to count carbs or fat. At the time, it was a choice to change my eating habits - not just go on a diet. Lost the 10 pounds in about 6 weeks, and kept it off for years.

Your body changes as you get older. If you lick a cookie after 30, you'll have to run a marathon to take it off  j/k. Good luck.

btw, recently I tried Nutrisystem - the food is bland & tasteless, and you have to add in veggie, fruit, dairy plus the cost of the food. The portions are very small. Some meals(?) I would try again, but over all a waste of money.

Added: Also took vitamins and drank lots of water.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got everything I cook in DietPro.  I don't actively count calories, but I'm certainly aware of what I'm putting in my mouth.  I also use it to adjust my recipes to be more heath conscious.

When I get into a food funk, I start actively tracking everything that passes my lips.  And DietPro does a good job with it's food calendar.  That usually gets me back on track.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 14, 2006)

There's a small little paperback book out that's called The Calorie King: Calorie, Fat & Carbohydrate Counter. I bought one while I was at the Joslin Diabetes Clinic.

It costs about $8.00. You can probably get it by visiting http://www.CalorieKing.com. You might be able to find a ton of stuff there that is quite valuable!


~Corey123.


----------



## corazon (Jun 15, 2006)

biev said:
			
		

> Corazon, since you have to fix meals for your kids, doesn't that help you? I mean since it's already made, you can take the time to sit down with them and eat well, right? Or are they not at that age yet?


Sometimes it helps.  Aidan will eat simple things.  Like if I make spagetti, he'll eat noodles.  So if I'm eating cereal for dinner, I want to make sure he's eating something a little better and I'll fix him a little plate of whatever.  Usually some kind of meat, dairy, a carb and a fruit or veggie.  Like I said earlier though, leftovers are your friend.


----------

